# Taking the plunge & saying hello!



## Cedaridgefarm (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey guys and gals, my name is Bradley and I'm from Kentucky. I'm live on my family's 20 acre farm and I'll be hopping into beekeeping this year, my plans are to start out with 2 langstroth hives and a top bar hive. Hoping all goes well this year, been a long time reader of these forums and thought id finally make an account and say hello! :w


----------



## GardenGal (Feb 1, 2017)

Sounds wonderful !!! Why did you decide to go with the 3rd set up as a top bar? Those looked most tempting and I hope to find a local Beek that will let me see it up close.
Welcome from another newbee. 
gg


----------



## Cedaridgefarm (Jan 27, 2017)

I want to try both methods mostly for personal experience. No one around me does top bar hives and I'd like for my mom to join in the beekeeping and I just can't see her lifting a langstroth. Plus top bars have always interested me.

-Brad


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

good luck and welcome


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome Brad.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bradley!


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Good luck on your beekeeping journey.


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Enjoy the journey.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------

